# Any Idea What Make/model This Tricycle Is?



## JillJa (Apr 6, 2016)

I recovered this from our yard recently when I realized how old it was. I cleaned it up and got the wheels and handlebars moving again. I have looked at probably thousands of pix online but haven't come across one just like it in my searches. There is no makers mark on it, seems the brand badge fell off long ago maybe. Thanks in advance for any info! (This forum is incredible!)


----------



## Intense One (Apr 7, 2016)

JillJa said:


> I recovered this from our yard recently when I realized how old it was. I cleaned it up and got the wheels and handlebars moving again. I have looked at probably thousands of pix online but haven't come across one just like it in my searches. There is no makers mark on it, seems the brand badge fell off long ago maybe. Thanks in advance for any info! (This forum is incredible!)
> 
> View attachment 302880
> 
> ...



Mini cool!  If it's not badged and unknown, I'd badge it a Jillja.......


----------



## JillJa (Apr 7, 2016)

Ha! Yeah I may have to. I'm just really curious about it. I hate not being able to find info on something since we are in the information age. I looked at tricycle pictures til I went cross-eyed and didn't find another exactly like it with the nice fender. It has really lovely lines.


----------



## Intense One (Apr 7, 2016)

Colson, Fairy, tube frame.....no fenders....I like yours with the fenders intact!


----------



## Intense One (Apr 7, 2016)

JillJa said:


> Ha! Yeah I may have to. I'm just really curious about it. I hate not being able to find info on something since we are in the information age. I looked at tricycle pictures til I went cross-eyed and didn't find another exactly like it with the nice fender. It has really lovely lines.



Circa 1900....1895-1905. Origin: Elyria, Ohio.    Source: prices4antiques.com


----------



## Gordon (Apr 7, 2016)

I had a similar one once called a Pioneer.


----------



## Intense One (Apr 7, 2016)

Here's another pic of one with a fender.  This one has truss bars.... Good luck on your search....maybe getting closer!


----------



## ridingtoy (Apr 7, 2016)

I'm going to go with Colson as the maker also. Just basing that solely on the oval step pads in the rear. I've noticed different trike makers in the 20s and 30s had uniquely shaped step pads for their models, if they were so equipped. Colson had ovals, American National had rectangular octagons with the corner edges rounded slightly, other makers had yet other shapes. Sometimes it's just a small detail like that which will help ID a trike missing the head badge. Now for a model, that's a bit harder to determine. Could be a Fairy, Flyer, Brownie, or some other model name.

Dave


----------



## JillJa (Apr 8, 2016)

Thanks so much for the information, everyone. I love learning about antique and vintage items. My father recovered this from a trash can sitting  by the roadside years ago, then it adorned their yard for years, ended up on it's side in the yard, buried under brush for a few years and has now been recovered once more with the wheels spinning and turning as they were meant to. Now, if I could just decide what to do with it. I have it listed on Craigslist but I am not sure that I want to sell it. I've kinda grown fond of it!


----------



## cr250mark (Apr 9, 2016)

JillJa said:


> I recovered this from our yard recently when I realized how old it was. I cleaned it up and got the wheels and handlebars moving again. I have looked at probably thousands of pix online but haven't come across one just like it in my searches. There is no makers mark on it, seems the brand badge fell off long ago maybe. Thanks in advance for any info! (This forum is incredible!)
> 
> View attachment 302880
> 
> ...





Go to etsy.com
Type in antique cyclone tricycle. 
Looks pretty close in all characteristics less truss rods.
Has head badge. 
Good luck


----------



## Intense One (Apr 9, 2016)

JillJa said:


> Thanks so much for the information, everyone. I love learning about antique and vintage items. My father recovered this from a trash can sitting  by the roadside years ago, then it adorned their yard for years, ended up on it's side in the yard, buried under brush for a few years and has now been recovered once more with the wheels spinning and turning as they were meant to. Now, if I could just decide what to do with it. I have it listed on Craigslist but I am not sure that I want to sell it. I've kinda grown fond of it!



Keep it...it's cool and not a lot of them just hanging around....besides, the price was right and it doesn't take up too much room!


----------

